# How to multi-boot with Windows 10, and Linux Mint 18?



## usernamekiran (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello.
Recently I got a new laptop (Alienware 13 R2). It has UEFI.

I also have a non UEFI desktop, and laptop. On the the desktop, I have XP, FreeBSD 8.1, and Linux Mint 7 (XFCE); and on laptop I have Windows 7, Mint 7, and FreeBSD 11.1. On both of these computers, in Linux Mint I have edited /boot/grub/menu.lst with appropriate entries so I get the option of all three OS at the time of boot.

I have Mint 18 XFCE on UEFI machine. In the BIOS/boot settings, I chose boot mode to legacy, and created menu.lst in /boot/grub location in Mint, then I updated the grub in terminal with `sudo update-grub`. But when I rebooted, it directly booted in Linux, there was no option.

Linux Mint is like an option, but I really do want Windows 10, and FreeBSD 11.1 on the UEFI laptop. How can I do that?
There is this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/49055/
but I didn't understand anything at all. Would somebody please explain in simple words how to get an option for all these three operating systems, or at least for Win 10 and FreeBSD 11.1?

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Oct 5, 2017)

IIRC, if sysutils/grub2  is built with os-prober support it does pull all installed systems automatically, including Windows; however, apparently, os-prober is not available in FreeBSD.

You could try installing all systems you want and later install sysutils/grub2 from the SystemRescueCD, or some other Linux you prefer.


----------

